
Continuation of the National Emergency with Respect to Malicious Cyber Activity - smacktoward
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2017/03/29/message-congress-regarding-continuation-national-emergency-respect
======
tgragnato
a reference to the executive order mentioned

\- [EO 13694] [https://www.treasury.gov/resource-
center/sanctions/Programs/...](https://www.treasury.gov/resource-
center/sanctions/Programs/Documents/cyber_eo.pdf)

\- [EO 13757] [https://www.treasury.gov/resource-
center/sanctions/Programs/...](https://www.treasury.gov/resource-
center/sanctions/Programs/Documents/cyber2_eo.pdf)

------
gregatragenet3
TLDR - this extends an order which allows for adding persons and organizations
to the OFAC SDN list for attacks. The SDN list is a list of people who can't
enter the US and can't do business with US people and businesses.

------
MrZongle2
We've always been at cyberwar with Eastasia.

